

Mark Zuckerberg Can’t Have It Both Ways on Net Neutrality - testrun
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/internet-org-zero-rating/

======
AnEro
I feel like having internet utility services doesn't undermine net neutrality,
so long as the utility provider isn't profiting. So free Facebook 'internet'
feels kinda scummy, but in the case of free access to a large amount of news
sources it doesn't have the same scummy feel. (just to allow a more informed
public)

~~~
sippeangelo
Except Facebook is directly profiting. It wouldn't be as "scummy" if Facebook
left themselves out of the "deal".

